# I'm ready for a "Johnny Damon" like response...



## MJ2315 (May 4, 2006)

Hello all, this is my first GTO forum post, be gentle...

I have owned both and LT1 Trans Am and LS1 Trans Am for years, so i am not a newbie to GM. But, 7 years with these cars are making me want to taste whats out there. my dilemma is should i stick to my pattern and go for the 2006 LS2 Goat---->or pull the trigger on a 2006 Lancer Evolution 9? 

I know the heat will come, so i have my flame suit on...i searched and nobody seemed to own both (and openly admit it on GTOforums ), but i am extremely familiar with Evo's too, being that i help my friends with installs and get to drive the piss out of them.

Just looking for honest, open opinions guys. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to a great forum!!arty: 
You might want to talk to "GTO DEALER" He has owned both a GTO and a Neon SRT4 (similiar to the Evo)
Most people here would say "Go for the Goat". But look at the name of this forum!
Again, welcome!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome. Thanks for stopping by.

Depends on what you want. I will never buy anything other than a RWD V8 for as long as I live. Don't even want an AWD V8. Guess it's because the cars I wanted were stuff like Hemi Chargers, Challengers, Daytonas and SuperBirds when I was kid -- and the fact RWD V8s were the drivetrains in all the forms of motorsports that I was interested in. Call me biased. Whatever.

In the GTO, you're getting a 400hp platform to START with. For a few bucks, you can take the output higher. A lot higher. In the Mitsu, you're getting a car that, to me, doesn't have the upside.

Another point with the GTO is that fact, as a daily driver, it's a great car. Fantastic seats, quality interior. A poor man's M3 or AMG CLK. In the Mitsu, you're basically driving a gussied up low-end sedan. They can put scoops on the outside and doo-dads on the interior -- but when you wipe the lipstick off -- it's still a pig.

On the downside, GTOs are harder on gas. And you're not going to be as quick out of the box as some WRXs at your nearest red light grand prix. And if you ever decide to take it rallying in the forests of Europe, you won't be as quick. 

Me? I compare myself to other drivers by reaction times at red lights, the ability to read traffic to make better time, and keeping the lost art of "motoring," or the ability to rapidly and smoothly drive a car at 9/10ths of its capabilities -- alive as opposed to going all out, picking up an extra .002 around a turn that nobody's going to notice or care about -- while running the risk of slapping off the guardrail or running into a minivan full of kids. I compare driver-to-driver -- not car to car -- because given equal hardware -- it's the driver that makes the difference.

One final note. Mitsubishi is on the verge of going out of business. Even DaimlerChrysler stopped writing checks to them. So you could very well wind up with the equilvalent of a Renault, Sterling, Fiat or Alfa Romeo. Some folks would say the same thing about GM these days -- but their situation isn't nearly so dire.

Post pics after you buy your GTO!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

*NO RICE...!!! *


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> *NO RICE...!!! *




:agree :agree :agree 


Go with the GTO. But my opinion is super biased!!!!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

The low end torque and 400HP make the GTO a really outstanding car. Also knowing you're packing a Corvette engine, opening the hood and seeing that monster in there is a rush unto itself. The growl when that thing fires up is always fun. 

That said, I own a lot of "rice" (Nissans) and like them all for what they are. They're reliable, utilitarian vehicles. My most powerful after the Goat is a Maxima packing a little over 200HP.

I suspect the Mitsu is a fun car to drive as well. Probably appeals to the younger crowd more than a GTO.

Tough call. I'm sure you'll be happy with either.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

One of the big differences. The EVO rides like a rally car. What do you want? If you like the harsh ride, EVO will literally do you! If you like similar power with a good ride and lots of heads up. Ain't nothin' like a GOAT!


----------



## MJ2315 (May 4, 2006)

Guys, thanks a lot for the honest opinions-exactly what i was looking for. in any event, i absolutely love(d) my Trans Am's. I was just testing the water and feeling it all out. No doubt the Mitsu is a sweet car for how it could perform, and the phemominal handling. (my intentions were to use the car as a DD and to autocross, for those who asked) It did not take a lot of convincing from the GTO gentlemen for me to peer away from the Evo. Plus i have a good relationship with SLP and their reps through the years (2 mins from home):cheers ......I've been married to my V8's (LT1, LS1, Northstar) for years, how could i consider anything else? Hopefully the next post i make i will have something new to show you guys! thanks for the warm welcome 
-Lou


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

It looks like you are leaning toward the GTO, but I'll throw in my worthless half-cent anyway 

I will start by saying I have never driven the Lancer Evo, so I cannot give a direct comparison. However, anyone who has driven a GTO and a Lancer are going to have some sort of opinion one way or the other, most likely based off of their drivetrain preference. These two cars, though both performance vehicles, are of course very different in their general style and power characteristics.

I suspect that, as you have been a fan of V8 RWD vehicles, the Evo wouldn't quite cut it. But you would have to decide that for yourself.

I've found that I personally favor RWD V8. I can respect FWD/AWD turbos, and get some giggles out of them, but it just doesn't do it for me, especially for a daily driver.

Just to use an (ancient) example, I found out a long time ago how different they can be. I was car shopping, and one day on the same day, I test drove both a 5.0 Mustang and a Plymouth Laser turbo AWD. 

Both cars seemed to have decent performance. The Laser, admittedly, gave me more giggles when the turbo kicked in. My initial impression upon exiting the car was that it was faster. Then, after the initial turbo-high wore off, I realized that both cars actually performed about the same. The Mustang gradually and steadily crept up in speed, due to the larger engine. The turbo Laser was boring..boring...boring..are-we-getting-there-yet...(ssss)..Whee!! 
As a result, it was more dramatic, and left the impression it was faster.

Since then, my impression of turbo 4s has usually been about the same. Though, admittedly, I haven't driven/ridden any turbos that are less than 10 years old, and I hear that turbo lag is not as bad as it used to be, so I might just be posting for nothing. 

My daily driving consists of lots of intermittent, erratic traffic. I usually woudln't have a good enough run to build up enough boost to get the turbo going. So, a lot of my daily driving would be with just a regular 4cyl econo car, effectively, in a turbo-4. Or, I'll be out on the highway, sandwiched between cars, and an opening suddenly appears to the left that I have to move into quickly. I don't know if I could build up enough boost to get a turbo-4 into the opening. But with a lot of torque, it can be done. (I'm not talking really tight gaps that are unsafe--I won't do that--but ones where you still have to accelerate reasonably quickly or skip the opportunity).

Anyway, I guess I'm just taking the verbose approach to saying "consider what style of driving you do and what matters most to you." 

/edit: I think the Evo may have higher insurance/theft rates compared to the GTO, so that may be something you would want to look into, as it is area dependant.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

dealernut said:


> :agree :agree :agree
> 
> 
> Go with the GTO. But my opinion is super biased!!!!



:agree GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GOT TO GET A GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO GTO


arty: :cheers


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

One thing a lot of people are leaving out is bang for the buck mods- you do exhaust and boost controller on the Evo and you will be deep in the 12's with proper driving. I have been huge into the DSM cars (Talon, Eclipse, Laser) since 91-92, even make manual boost controllers for turbo cars (www.joepmbc.com)- so I am kind of biased since I know what they are capable of. Just check out www.turbotrix.com for evo mods . The bottom end torque of the LS2 is ok, it's not quite what I expected, but I was told a lot of that is in the ECU tune not letting it go WOT immediately. However, the pull is nice once it gets going. It is a toss up. I know the potential of both- there are actually several 9 second and I think a couple of 8 second Evo's out there along with a bunch of 10-11 sec. street Evos, not quite so many GTO's running those times- but they are capable of it with the right mods. I do think the Evo is a bit boy ricer though- I like it better without the wing personally. I'd say drive both and see what you think. Do some research on each in the areas you are interested in- handling, top speed, drag racing, etc. and see which one would fit the bill best.

For what it is worth- I have a buddy with a 92 Talon- stock 120k mile motor (head and all), bigger turbo, front mount IC, AEM stand alone, and the usual mods to make it all work and he completely anihalated my ls2 GTO from a 60 mph roll on- so the 4G63 engine certainly has the potential.

Hope this helps some, sorry for the novel.
Joe


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

GET THE GOAT!!!:cheers arty: arty: 
Or an 06 STi!


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

with the size of the park bench they put on the back of those cars.... you'd think it was a 200mph car lol.

i say it all depends on who you are but i'd have to take the pure potential of the V8 over the lesser.

you can always upgrade drive train tires handling etc.

i don't have or driven either but imo the mitsu is ugly as sin

further more i am biased because i refuse to buy a car that once built engines for the Zero


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Friends don't let friends FARTCAN. 

Get the goat, my friend. The LS2 will NOT let you down.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If you want nice interior, great ride, and decent power..... get the GTO.
If you want the feel of a "race car" (i.e. rattling interior, super stiff ride, road noise out the ass, etc.) get the EVO.
You can make an EVO faster for cheaper, but, it's hard to beat the sound and feel of a powerful V8. I'm back and forth on missing my GTO, but, right now with gas prices like they are it's really nice to get 330 fwhp on a 2800lbs car, run in the 12's, and still get 23mpg in the city..... but, I really miss the camming, routy, viscious, mean sounding, and f*cking fast Fatbitch..... I'm gonna go hug a pillow and cry now, thanks a lot.

Go to the link of the Barbados blue GTO, I'm locked out of the rest of the internet so all I can do is cut and paste, this was my bitch.....
http://jusspress.com/DURAZ28


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I work for a Honda dealership and I'm going to even say get the GTO!

I'm not the only one who works at my dealership with one either...one of my techs has a 2004 supercharged yellowjacket M6...he prefers the goat too!:cheers


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I work for a Honda dealership and I'm going to even say get the GTO!
> 
> I'm not the only one who works at my dealership with one either...one of my techs has a 2004 supercharged yellowjacket M6...he prefers the goat too!:cheers



WOOOHOOOOOOO GOATGIRL returns................. 

Did I mention get the GOAT........ :cheers


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

The STI has two things over the GTO:

1. Really easy to drive in rain and snow.

2. 4 doors, no waiting on the seat motors.

The GTO has everything else over the STI.


----------



## MJ2315 (May 4, 2006)

I like how im getting thorough opinions, thanks guys. i am full aware of the Evo's capabilities, i have dealt with Buschur, Al from Dynoflash, and Mark at Turbotrix...all great vendors. If i wanted straight line performance honestly i wouldve kept my F-body's and kept on working them lol. I just want a DD that can perform with fair comfort. i think i have found it. going to test drive on monday. ill keep you guys posted, thanks for the support from this community.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Ahh, ok so you have been around the "scene" a bit to have spoken with Jeff and Mark (turbotrix), Al (cool guy!), etc. I have been toying with turbo cars for years now, so I know both sides pretty well- not just the "bah, it's not a V8 so it is junk" . Good luck with whatever you decide.
Joe


----------



## PONTIACSTYL (Feb 21, 2006)

I grew up with my dad saying" If you buy anything foreign you have to park it out on the street" So i've always owned GM/FORD


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

purplehaze said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOO GOATGIRL returns.................
> 
> Did I mention get the GOAT........ :cheers


Thanks purplehaze...it's good to be back!:cheers 


GET THE GOAT!!!!!!arty:


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

PONTIACSTYL said:


> I grew up with my dad saying" If you buy anything foreign you have to park it out on the street" So i've always owned GM/FORD



Haha- when I had my "tweaked" Mazdaspeed Protege- my father inlaw used to put a sign in the driveway "no jap crap parking" and one in the mud saying "jap crap parking only"- funny thing is that "jap crap" was quicker than the "real" cars in his driveway lol.

To each his own, but I feel being biased based on "import" or "domestic" is outdated and ignorant. There are great cars coming from all over the world now (well, Korea is still a bit behind haha).
Joe


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> To each his own, but I feel being biased based on "import" or "domestic" is outdated and ignorant.


OK. So what do you do for a living? Tell you what, I'll stop buying anything made by your company -- and hope others do the same. So when you're tossed out of work -- you'll have time to think things over. 

And don't tell me that foreign makers like Toyota help the U.S. -- because the major components are still brought in and the profits still so go out to be used against us later. 

Your thoughts might not be outdated -- but, boy, are they sure ignorant.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I am not basing it on "patriotic" reasons- I am basing it on quality of the product and- especially in this case- performance potential. I never intended for it to get to this level- I am discussing a material item, not who makes it. My import vs. domestic comment was based only on the "imports are *junk*" type of mentality- not "those bastards bombed my grandfather, I will never buy anything from them" or "they work cheaper than us, so we are losing jobs to them". I prefer to keep politics out of message board discussions. I hope this helps clarify some. Didn't mean for it to start a problem.
Joe


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> And don't tell me that foreign makers like Toyota help the U.S. -- because the major components are still brought in and the profits still so go out to be used against us later.



Ha- I would never say anyhting like that- I fully agree with you there. They do have US plants that employ US workers, but as you said- the majority of the items are still brought over and just basically assembled here.
Joe


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Get the EVO. :lol:


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

well as a final note basically getting the gto ur getting a corvette that u can take the family in and go on trips with in comfort. not to mention that the seat in ur pants power. a sleeper u could say and after todays ordeals i love my gto. lets just say i had a 05/06 vette on my a$$ after we left publics til i put it in 2nd gear the slammed in 3rd bye bye vette. wife had no idea what was going on which to me was funny her reaction. she though i was mad at her and said nope taking anger out on the vette . dumb a$$ in mini van almost hit us so vette got my anger out worst part is the vette lives in my gated community and feeling much better now best part all he say was the big red letter that said GTO. so get the gto .


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

I wanted to try the Lancer Evo, but the dealership that will remain nameless (*Don Herring Mitsubishi in Irving, Texas*) refused to let me test drive one.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

Starrbuck said:


> I wanted to try the Lancer Evo, but the dealership that will remain nameless (*Don Herring Mitsubishi in Irving, Texas*) refused to let me test drive one.


yeah what the hell is that? the same happened to me all over long island.
They (mitsu dealers) obviously thought i'd buy a car without driving it, i like their angle in selling cars.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

I dunno, man. I asked if I could shake their hand or sign something that said I wouldn't go over 'x' rpm on the test drive, and they refused. I simply wanted to see how it felt compared to driving a big V8.

*Vista Ridge Pontiac in Carrollton, Texas* later got my $30k for allowing me to drive my new GTO before I purchased it.


----------

